# Uhhhhhhhh Benjamin... son... well



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

You turned a year old August 27th, but you are bigger than Daddy now son...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome! He's beautiful. Happy Birthday Benjamin!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

He is just a baby still.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous boy! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

AWWWWW...he's still thinking he's that small pup that came home and cant understand why Daddy is shrinking LOL


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy birthday Benjamin! By the way... love the name!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Gorgeous boy! Happy Birthday!


 Thank you! 



Jax's Mom said:


> AWWWWW...he's still thinking he's that small pup that came home and cant understand why Daddy is shrinking LOL


 Yes I agree! 


ebenjamin85 said:


> Happy birthday Benjamin! By the way... love the name!


He was a formal type puppy in personality. It just stuck! 

And this photo was from 10 months ago as a 9 week old pup.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Benjamin is just gorgeous. Happy birthday cutie patootie.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Benjamin is just gorgeous. Happy birthday cutie patootie.


 "cutie patootie' is Right!


----------

